# favourite home made tools



## Phil Pascoe (24 May 2017)

My two most used -









The mallet is a beech offcut from the leg of a bench with the ash handle turned on three centres, the carver's mallet is made from slices of a beech worktop, each slice turned slightly so as to ensure endgrain is spread throughout the head. The handle is a scrap piece of yew. I find the large handle far more comfortable than the horrible little offerings on commercially made ones.


----------



## Doug B (25 May 2017)

Nice mallets Phil, =D> 

I really enjoy making tools as I find more pleasure in using something I've made myself, these are a selection of some of the tools I've made over the years the shooting board they are photo'd on having been made only a couple of weeks ago.
The mallet is Lignum Vitae & Hornbeam, dusting brush Padauk, hammer Beech & Ebony, Marking knife Blackwood & the smoother Beech 







I also try & make my turning tools, some just the handles for but others like the point tool, round skew, skewchi-gouge are ground from round stock.


----------



## Claymore (26 May 2017)

Lovely work guys!


----------

